# Need advise on a Craftsman !



## jborisko (Apr 1, 2012)

I cant start my 11 HP Craftsman riding mower. When I turn the key- complete silence! Nothing happens- I changed the battery, solenoid, and tested the starter and its fine. Lights work fine when I turn the key. Ignition switch test fine as well. 
Any advise would be much appreciated ! 

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the safety switches,for the seat, and the deck,and make sure the clutch is pushed down.


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

check for any corrosion at battery terminals , anywhere connections are made....is there a fuse ?...just some thoughts


----------

